# Analysis for Online Apparel Sales



## Annushka (Jul 26, 2006)

I know this info is somewhere right in front of me, but I just can't find it. 

*How much apparel has been sold online? *

I've found retail apparel sales, I have found online sales in general for all products. But I can't seem to find the numbers for online clothing sales. I'll take any time period at this point - for the past year, past two years, a couple of quarters. Thanks everyone


----------



## kriscad (Dec 18, 2006)

> *The Top 500 Guide*
> 
> _*2006 marked another record year of sales, but the fastest-growing merchants are smaller niche retailers who specialize and know what makes their customers tick*_


Read the full article here: InternetRetailer.com - The Top 500 Guide


----------



## Annushka (Jul 26, 2006)

THank u my friend  great article.


----------



## kriscad (Dec 18, 2006)

welcome


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

kriscad said:


> welcome


Do you have a link to where that article is located? It's better to link to the article for copyright reasons.


----------



## Annushka (Jul 26, 2006)

I found the article online two days ago, by accident. If I find it again, I'll post the link than you can edit the post Rodney.

IN the meantime, if anyone else has other sources they can share, especially goin back a couple or so years, that'd be great.
THanks again


----------



## kriscad (Dec 18, 2006)

Rodney said:


> Do you have a link to where that article is located? It's better to link to the article for copyright reasons.




InternetRetailer.com - The Top 500 Guide


----------

